
Ask HN: How do I ask for more money as an intern - mirgalo
I was offered an internship opportunity that I would like to take. The only issue, it is in a foreign country and they are offering me 700$ while the norm&#x2F;law says it should be 1200$<p>How could I talk to the company and ask for a fair pay without loosing the opportunity?
======
brudgers
If a company is offering less than is legal, that probably correlates with
their willingness to engage in other activities in regard to your employment
which are contrary to your interest. Travelling to a foreign country to work
for an organization of questionable ethics is a substantial risk.

My advice, for what it's worth, is to pass and keep looking for something
better.

Good luck.

------
andersonmvd
Get another internship opportunity that pays more and negotiate. That's
capitalism for you.

~~~
mirgalo
So I should risk this one by telling them I got another offer?

~~~
pavornyoh
If you do have an offer, then yes. If you don't actually have an offer then
don't chance it. You don't want to come across as money being the main
motivating factor for this internship rather than the internship itself. So
tread carefully.

------
byoung2
If the law says it's $1200, then call them on it if they are violating the
law.

